# car seat emergency sticker



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

I was searching threads and read a post where someone mentioned having an emergency contact sticker on her car seat. I am embarrassed to admit that I have thought about putting emergency contact info on my son's car seat 1,000 times, but have never done it.









Does anyone know about this stickers and where I could get them?


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.mypreciouskid.com/free-gift-new-baby.html

Radians come with one, IIRC.

Or you could get some luggage things---and print your own cards (since you'll have to edit some info like ht/wt frequently anyway)


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

Please please if you have not done so already please put an emergency sticker on your child's carseat. I usually just make my own with MS Office and some large blank name badge size labels. I worked as a pedi ER nurse and I cant tell you the # of times children came in literally strapped into their carseats (in my state EMS transports all children with suspected injuries in carseats until they are cleared by MD at ER) Most times the adults are with them or able to give info to EMS.

The information I included on the card are:

photoshopped a pic of child
DOB
pediatrician's name
allergies
medications
several contact people *not just me and DH-important because if both of us are hurt as well they need to find someone else to contact * Phone numbers should include ext. # and dept names in case they have trouble getting the person. Also include their address ( if unable to get a hold of police can go to their house)
Parents full names
pertinent medical history


----------



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv-my-boys* 
Please please if you have not done so already please put an emergency sticker on your child's carseat. I usually just make my own with MS Office and some large blank name badge size labels. I worked as a pedi ER nurse and I cant tell you the # of times children came in literally strapped into their carseats (in my state EMS transports all children with suspected injuries in carseats until they are cleared by MD at ER) Most times the adults are with them or able to give info to EMS.

The information I included on the card are:

photoshopped a pic of child
DOB
pediatrician's name
allergies
medications
several contact people *not just me and DH-important because if both of us are hurt as well they need to find someone else to contact * Phone numbers should include ext. # and dept names in case they have trouble getting the person. Also include their address ( if unable to get a hold of police can go to their house)
Parents full names
pertinent medical history

Oh I will...I will. I am embarrassed to admit I am a health professional, so I GET how important this is. I am also military, so we literally do not have ANY family for nearly 1000 miles. I am thinking about putting a piece of paper in a ziplock bag and pinning it to the back of the seat (Britax has these manual bags on the back).

One question though: why the photo??


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

To verify it's the right child?

I have 2 kids--both RFing--and they trade seats back and forth often.


----------



## JL83 (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't actually use stickers unless they are approved.

I've taken numerous safety courses (for my line of work) and it's a HUGE deal about not putting stickers on things like hard hats and other plastic items unless the glue is actually designed for it.

Why not use a tag like a luggage tag? They are cheap and attach to some part of the carseat with an elastic.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

We have the WHALE stickers, but thanks for reminding me to update them!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

What on earth? I have never heard of such a thing. Not saying it might not be a good idea, but I have never heard of it.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

this is a good idea. i have never thought of this before


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
We have the WHALE stickers, but thanks for reminding me to update them!

Where can you get these?


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
We have the WHALE stickers, but thanks for reminding me to update them!

i am also interested in getting these


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
Where can you get these?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *LittleBlessings* 
i am also interested in getting these

You can get them here!


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ians_mommy* 
One question though: why the photo??

To verify which child is which in the event that another child might be in their seat or if they are ejected.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
You can get them here!









I think i need to be in the USA to get that


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Sorry!







You can make your own by getting a luggage tag and attaching that...I like that even better since it's removable and can update it without having to layer another sticker on top when something changes!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Sorry!







You can make your own by getting a luggage tag and attaching that...I like that even better since it's removable and can update it without having to layer another sticker on top when something changes!

I think I like the idea of the luggage tag better anyway!


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
I think I like the idea of the luggage tag better anyway!

so do i


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

And I'm wondering about the practicality of putting height/weight info on it. What would this info be used for? I'm not comfortable with them relying on her weight on any given date in the past for anesthesia purposes.... What do ya'll think?

Here's what I've got so far:
Self-laminating luggage tags from Target, <$4 for 4
Current photo
Name, address, phone numbers
Name and phone numbers for parents (same address)
Name, address, phone numbers for grandparents (back up contacts)
No medications
No known allergies
Blood Type O+

Anything else? DD (18 mos.) will be the only child in the car.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

I buy the business car laminate pouches then run a cable tie through a hole punch in the laminate, that way I can do info on front and back.

Other kids do not ride in my children's seats so that is not a major concern for us and child can be identified by relative age and sex given the gap in my kids' ages.

I include:
Name
Birthdate
Allergies/Blood Type
No ongoing medications
Both of our contact info (don't know who will be driving)
If we are incapacitated: nearby relatives' Name, phone, address
If we are deceased: guardians
Favorite thing at the moment (Thomas, Tink, Barbie whatever)

I also need to do one for myself to attach to the driver's visor.

Liz


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Duh, birthdate!


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't have a tag on the carseat. But I do have two ICE (in case of emergency) numbers in my cell phone. DH and my mom.

I really should get something for the carseat, though, in case my cell phone isn't found or my ICE people can't be found.

I'm thinking I could just make a piece of paper the size of the instruction manual and put it with the manual in its little holder (gracy myride). Anyone see a safety issue with that?


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

My britax came with one on it, and we filled it out. The CHP officer who did our carseat check says it can be useful if the car is ever stolen with the baby in it. If they stop the car they can ask the driver the name of the child, and then peak at the sticker (it's hidden under the fabric cover), and see if s/he really knows the baby. Scared me as a new mama







very unlikely, but I did like that he pointed out it was there so we filled it out. If we're in a bad accident, there's the definite possibility that baby would be okay but I wouldn't, and I'd want them to know baby's name to make them a bit more at ease, and any medical info, and immediate emergency contact info, which might take a while otherwise to find in the car, etc...


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Along the same lines of this a friend of mine who is a paramedic says it's also really helpful to place a note in the carseat when you travel without your child saying something along the lines of "No child in this seat" because when they see an empty seat they immediately start a search for an ejected child.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Good idea, but no doubt the note would be ejected in a crash.

As far as ID tags, in the event of a crash where the adult(s) in the car were incapacitated, the tags would be very useful for calming the kids down (you can imagine that saying "It's ok Scarlett, we're just going to get on the ambulance and go to the hospital etc" would be a little more comforting than the basic "it's ok little girl"). It's also very helpful to have their birth days, any med allergies, etc. Of course they wouldn't rely on the card for the child's weight when figuring anesthesia or other drugs--they would weigh the child at the hospital


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Emergency personnel actually look for these tags?

I was looking at the tag on my Radian, which is not yet filled out, and thinking what are the chances that it will actually get seen in its spot, dangling from the rear of the seat?


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
Along the same lines of this a friend of mine who is a paramedic says it's also really helpful to place a note in the carseat when you travel without your child saying something along the lines of "No child in this seat" because when they see an empty seat they immediately start a search for an ejected child.

I used to travel with big teddy bears strapped in tightly to the empty carseats when I traveled without the kids, but it got too burdensome to always remember. DH is a paramedic though and he says when they come up on a crash in which there is an unoccupied carseat, they nevere really know if kiddo was ejected or taken from the premises. That would be unnerving.

Oh yeah, to answer the OP, we have the child ID cards that came with our Radians but luggage tags are another good idea.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

jeminijad - they do look for the tags but also are likely to see them when they remove the seat which they will often do (with the child still strapped in).


----------



## MammaG (Apr 9, 2009)

DOH! Thanks for reminding me to update ours and add one for the baby!

I use luggage tags. DH thinks we ought to make them less visible (the outside reads "Hi, I'm T---- Emergency info inside") so that strangers can't see the kids' names. I tend to think that the need for emergency personnel to find those tags outweighs the stranger-danger issue. Thoughts? I also keep meaning to get the WHALE sticker for the car window so that emergency workers know to look for the tags....

I love the idea of including emergency info in the car for the adult who usually drives it, too. Anyone know if there's a standard place to put that info? I have it in my wallet, but that could easily be lost in a wreck.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
Emergency personnel actually look for these tags?

I was looking at the tag on my Radian, which is not yet filled out, and thinking what are the chances that it will actually get seen in its spot, dangling from the rear of the seat?

I was wondering this too. But my guess is that in an accident, the preference would be to keep the child as immobilized as possible, so they would (possibly?) leave the child in the seat and just cut the seat out and take it all to the hospital.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MammaG* 
I use luggage tags. DH thinks we ought to make them less visible (the outside reads "Hi, I'm T---- Emergency info inside") so that strangers can't see the kids' names. I tend to think that the need for emergency personnel to find those tags outweighs the stranger-danger issue. Thoughts? I also keep meaning to get the WHALE sticker for the car window so that emergency workers know to look for the tags....

I thought about that too. I used luggage tags with a photo on one side and info on the other, so I put the photo side down. I don't want anyone looking in the window and "visualizing" their next victim. Hate to put it that way, but better safe than sorry....

Do emergency workers commonly know about the WHALE stickers?

Quote:

I love the idea of including emergency info in the car for the adult who usually drives it, too. Anyone know if there's a standard place to put that info? I have it in my wallet, but that could easily be lost in a wreck.
Great question! I'm interested to hear if anyone has thoughts on this....


----------

